# X-Wing 7th Wave



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hit Them Hard and Fast.

Something for everyone in here, Rebels, Imperials and Scum and Villainy.












> *Hound’s Tooth Expansion Pack*
> 
> A modified YV-666 light freighter, Hound’s Tooth was the signature vessel of one of the galaxy’s most notorious bounty hunters and slavers, the fearsome Trandoshan Bossk.
> 
> The Hound’s Tooth Expansion Pack brings this infamous freighter to life as a towering, large-base miniature starship for the Scum and Villainy faction, rendered at the game’s standard 1/270 scale.














> *Kihraxz Fighter Expansion Pack*
> 
> The Kihraxz assault fighter was developed specifically for the Black Sun crime syndicate, whose highly paid ace pilots demanded a nimble, powerful ship to match their skills.
> 
> Modeled after Incom’s popular X-wing starfighter, the versatile Kihraxz arrives to X-Wing as a well-rounded, small-base, Scum and Villainy starship with three attack, two agility, four hull, and one shield. You gain one of these miniature starfighters in the Kihraxz Fighter Expansion Pack, carefully pre-painted and sculpted at the game’s standard 1/270 scale.














> *K-wing Expansion Pack*
> 
> A heavily armed bomber that could double as an escort or reconnaissance vessel, the Rebellion’s K-wing was frequently flown on strafing runs against planetary targets and slow-moving capital ships.














> TIE Punisher Expansion Pack
> 
> A beefier version of the TIE bomber, the TIE punisher built upon that starfighter’s success by adding shielding, a second bomb chute, and three additional ordnance pods, each equipped with a twin ion engine.
> 
> In addition to its miniature TIE punisher, the TIE Punisher Expansion Pack provides Imperial players with four ship cards and a punishing array of nine explosive upgrades, with which you can obliterate your enemies.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice!!! I'm seeing tons of new stuff in here. Loving it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Beat me to it mate :good:


Hey, @Logaan! :yahoo:


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

SLAM will be a real shift, especially if that Tie only upgrade that seems to be 'twin engine' provides slam as an action....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a rather large erection.....










And this is one of the pilots.



Bossk can trade a Critical hit for 2 free automatic hit results. He's 35pts with seven shields and six hull points. Add the _Hound's Tooth_ title and when it's destroyed you can replace it with a Z-95!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Really unimpressed here personally, 
the punisher is sort of ok but I think the addition of scum and villainy has pretty much killed x-wing for me


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Really unimpressed here personally,
> the punisher is sort of ok but I think the addition of scum and villainy has pretty much killed x-wing for me


How come?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Uberly looking forward to this.

The idea of running a build of Boba Fett and Bossk.....knowing that Fett is thinking six steps ahead and Bossk is probably going to lose all his profit :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Uberly looking forward to this.
> 
> The idea of running a build of Boba Fett and Bossk.....knowing that Fett is thinking six steps ahead and Bossk is probably going to lose all his profit :grin:


This. :laugh:


Also, in case you haven't caught on yet...... Gimmeh teh K-Wings! :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> How come?


I think they released most of the key models too soon and now we're too far leftfield,
it was an over reaction to be sure, i'll still be playing, just not keen on much that's been released in the last year or so....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I think they released most of the key models too soon and now we're too far leftfield,
> it was an over reaction to be sure, i'll still be playing, just not keen on much that's been released in the last year or so....


I do understand that sentiment. I really hated the look of the Decimator, Aggressor, Starviper, Defender and Punisher when they first came out. Now some of these ships have grown on me a bit, but it does feel they're getting close to the bottom of the barrel. The TIE Punisher is particularly heinous to my eyes, and just looks like shitty fan-fic.

At this stage I would be happy if they just did special reprints like Imperial Aces to inject new pilots/upgrades into the game, or just sell card packs instead. Scum is also gonna get it's turret soon-ish, which I expect will be Dengar's ship the Punishing One and maybe a YT-1300 if they're lucky.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

First off the TIE Punisher is actually called a TIE Interdictor, at least on wookiepedia. 

I actually like it the fact that they added scum. If they didn't then we would sort of be in the same situation where the "iconic" ships, from the original trilogy, would be used up and we would be forced to go to the expanded universe, farther and deeper than most people would care. 

Lastly I feel that scum is the only real way to add in the bounty hunters that lots of people wanted. 

I know that several people here were like, "Ya know who I want to see in this game? IG 88/Dash Rendar and loads of other characters who have a vast background on them but no model.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lets face it, if FFG had decided they were sticking with the classics we would have:

A, B, X, Y-Wing.
TIE Fighter, Bomber, Interceptor, Advanced.
Lambda shuttle.
Slave 1.
Millennium Falcon.


That's your lot. Off you go and enjoy that :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Fallen said:


> First off the TIE Punisher is actually called a TIE Interdictor, at least on wookiepedia.


If i'm not mistaken, the Tie Interdictor and Punisher are just refits of the same hull



Tawa said:


> Lets face it, if FFG had decided they were sticking with the classics we would have:
> 
> A, B, X, Y-Wing.
> TIE Fighter, Bomber, Interceptor, Advanced.
> ...


But the classic stuff is the ships that appeared in X-Wing and Tie Fighter
that's the best Star Wars things since the original trilogy.

The only ships I want left are an assault gunboat and the other tie advanced,
maybe an arc 170 but it sounds like there will be no prequel ships


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> The only ships I want left are an assault gunboat and the other tie advanced


No missile gunboat or TIE Drone? 
T-Wings? R-41 StarChasers?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> No missile gunboat or TIE Drone?
> T-Wings? R-41 StarChasers?


The creators of Tie Fighter admitted the Missile Gunboat was horribly overpowered

Rebels 4 Z95's, 2 X-Wings, 1 Corvette
Imperials 1 Missile Gunboat

Winner: Imperials......................


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but it was fun to fly :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Yeah, but it was fun to fly :good:


well yes, 
I remember thinking "wow, those frigates are a bit fragile"
just ignore the fighters and bury the capital ships........


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> well yes,
> I remember thinking "wow, those frigates are a bit fragile"
> just ignore the fighters and bury the capital ships........


Taking on pirates was a hoot!

Corvettes? Frigates? Ha! Fuck off, I win! :laugh:


----------

